# Why can't I run PVC to shower valve?



## bigburb (Jun 12, 2008)

Just wondering if there's a reason why. I'm currently replumbing my house with PVC, and in the middle of a bathroom remodel. I've never worked with copper before, not that I couldn't, but would be easier to just use PVC.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

If that's what you want to use .... Use it.........CPVC..... for hot though


----------



## bigburb (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't want to defy the system though, if copper is supposed to be there for a reason i'll use it.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Why not use Pex?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

bigburb said:


> I don't want to defy the system though, if copper is supposed to be there for a reason i'll use it.


There's no reason copper needs to be there.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Bigburb,

There are advantages and disadvantages to each possibility. PVC is fine for cold water but you must use CPVC for hot as kenmac says above. I use CPVC for both hot and cold. Using both just does not make sense to me. Running CPVC to the shower valve is fine. I always use copper and a brass lug ell for the shower tube but the do make a brass lug ell for CPVC also. You will need it to attach the part the shower arm screws into to something solid.

Rege


----------

